# For people interested in the best music possible during psychedelic experiences



## 3rdEyeVision

Hey everyone, I just wanted to kindly share some high quality music with you so you can go as far as possible out of your mind as you journey. This is always the best when you have over-the-ear headphones or good quality speakers and can focus on your own solo journey rather than the distractions of social recreational experiences. Certainly not opposed to the social recreational route whatsoever though, your friends will like it too  I will probably sound like a music snob here, but I have noticed through my experiences that almost all recommendations people have given me for good music to "trip" to have just been awful. So I have taken the time to share this with you because I have had a fairly large number of experiences on psychedelics and I understand the importance of music and sounds in that state and just through life in general, sober or not. Music is LIFE. You know that I mean. This will all be good to listen to during pretty much any activity though especially traveling. So that being said, almost all of these albums can/should be downloaded off of www.thepiratebay.se and it will require a torrent client like uTorrent to download them. If you can't find the album on TPB, just google search (all in the same search) the artist, album and then torrent at the end of it and visit different torrent sites and find ones that are legit and have the most seeds. NEVER download ZIP files. If you don't know what I am talking about as far as downloading torrents go, just go on YouTube and try and find the full album and listen to it that way. It will not be the best sound quality so that is why I recommend downloading torrents at 320kbps if you can find it. Of course, the BEST way to hear any of this is obviously the VINYL but we live in a digital world what can I say. Anyways...HERE WE GO.

it goes:
Artist - Album
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aglaia - Three Organic Experiences

Animal Collective - Campfire Songs

Animal Collective - Sung Tongs

Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient Works Vol. 1 & 2

The Beatles - everything of theirs for obvious reasons....

Biosphere - pretty much any of his albums

Boards of Canada - Music Has The Right To Children

Brian Eno - any of his ambient based albums especially Music For Airports

The Brian Jonestown Massacre - Any of their albums especially Thank God For Mental Illness

DJ Shadow - Endtroducing...

The Flaming Lips - any album. especially the later ones. they will melt your face.

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - any album.

Pink Floyd - everything of theirs for obvious reasons like The Beatles...

Plastikman - Sheet One

Shlohmo - Bad Vibes

Sigur Ros - Any. Fuckin. Album. Get ready.

Spacemen 3 - Recurring

Spacemen 3 - Taking Drugs To Make Music To Take Drugs To --that right there says it all.

Stars Of The Lid - any album

Tim Hecker - any album

Toro Y Moi - Causers Of This

**Be sure to always crank music up as loud as you can handle it. Even if you can't handle it, just break those pussy ass ears of yours in already.

**Any artist that I said "any album" just do yourself a huge favor and download the entire discography. Trust me on this one.


I hope you all thoroughly enjoy this music and it would make my day to hear feedback on your experiences with any of this whether you're totally loaded or sober. I have a pretty fucking insane collection of music too so if you want more, let me know and I will make another list. Peace and love people. Keep the good vibrations goin' and remember.... TURN THAT SHIT UP LOUD!


----------



## Devogsh

Old mars volta


----------



## Devogsh

Dude sick bjm.nice you have a good taste


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

Devogsh said:


> Dude sick bjm.nice you have a good taste


 
Fuck yeah dude, BJM fucking RULES. Anton Newcombe cracks me the fuck up man. Have you ever seen the documentary about them called, "Dig!" ?


----------



## DrRabbit

I'll throw in a couple more for good measure.

múm - Summer Make Good

The Avalanches - Since I Left You

Cave - Psychic Psummer

Run DMT - Bong Voyage

Kraftwerk - They have some really great early albums "Kraftwerk 1" "Kraftwerk 2"

Ecstatic Sunshine - Way

Blues Control - Local Flavor

Boredoms - any album really, this band from the land of Japan rules.

GA'AN - GA'AN

Yo La Tengo - I Can Hear The Heart Beating as One.



Also Animal Collective, nice. I'm going up to Chicago this weekend to see them play, gonna be a good time for sure.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

DrRabbit said:


> I'll throw in a couple more for good measure.
> 
> múm - Summer Make Good
> 
> The Avalanches - Since I Left You
> 
> Cave - Psychic Psummer
> 
> Run DMT - Bong Voyage
> 
> Kraftwerk - They have some really great early albums "Kraftwerk 1" "Kraftwerk 2"
> 
> Ecstatic Sunshine - Way
> 
> Blues Control - Local Flavor
> 
> Boredoms - any album really, this band from the land of Japan rules.
> 
> GA'AN - GA'AN
> 
> Yo La Tengo - I Can Hear The Heart Beating as One.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Animal Collective, nice. I'm going up to Chicago this weekend to see them play, gonna be a good time for sure.



Word man thanks for adding to the list! Duuuude I want to go see them so bad Saturday. I'm not that far from the city. Alright if I can scalp some tickets off Craigslist man I will be going by myself so we should meet up mang


----------



## DrRabbit

3rdEyeVision said:


> Word man thanks for adding to the list! Duuuude I want to go see them so bad Saturday. I'm not that far from the city. Alright if I can scalp some tickets off Craigslist man I will be going by myself so we should meet up mang


 
Sounds good man, if you manage to get a ticket shoot me a p.m. we'll figure something out.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

DrRabbit said:


> Sounds good man, if you manage to get a ticket shoot me a p.m. we'll figure something out.


 
I'm definitely gonna go dude. I ran into some people and now I will be taggin' along with them, but if you're interested in meeting up and sayin whadap and makin' our way to the front row, lets do it! Shoot me your digits mang.


----------



## DrRabbit

3rdEyeVision said:


> I'm definitely gonna go dude. I ran into some people and now I will be taggin' along with them, but if you're interested in meeting up and sayin whadap and makin' our way to the front row, lets do it! Shoot me your digits mang.


PM sent


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

DrRabbit said:


> I'll throw in a couple more for good measure.
> 
> múm - Summer Make Good
> 
> The Avalanches - Since I Left You
> 
> Cave - Psychic Psummer
> 
> Run DMT - Bong Voyage
> 
> Kraftwerk - They have some really great early albums "Kraftwerk 1" "Kraftwerk 2"
> 
> Ecstatic Sunshine - Way
> 
> Blues Control - Local Flavor
> 
> Boredoms - any album really, this band from the land of Japan rules.
> 
> GA'AN - GA'AN
> 
> Yo La Tengo - I Can Hear The Heart Beating as One.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Animal Collective, nice. I'm going up to Chicago this weekend to see them play, gonna be a good time for sure.


 
Wasn't digging any of this besides mum and yo la tengo. But thanks for trying brother. People, stick to my list


----------



## crow jane

Boredoms' VISION CREATION NEW SUN, is a good starting point

I've followed animal collective a couple times- been to 12 shows, and panda and avey solo shows.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

crow jane said:


> Boredoms' VISION CREATION NEW SUN, is a good starting point
> 
> I've followed animal collective a couple times- been to 12 shows, and panda and avey solo shows.


 
Yeah I downloaded boredoms' discography yesterday. Fuckin sick. But that's nothing short of amazing that you had the ability to follow anco. I wanted to see avey's down there tour but couldn't make it. I saw them at pitchfork last year though pretty much front row on a whole lot of mushrooms. One of the greatest nights of my life. After they played I was so mindblown I couldn't even talk or find my friends hardly hahaha.


----------



## Devogsh

3rdEyeVision said:


> Fuck yeah dude, BJM fucking RULES. Anton Newcombe cracks me the fuck up man. Have you ever seen the documentary about them called, "Dig!" ?


Yes dig! Is tits


----------



## Evy

so so so digging this. yes!


----------



## DFA

Dystopia and Ministry (bwahahahahahaha)

p.s. And AMBUSH!


----------



## little_owl

I need more music to listen to while tripping. I listen to the same stuff over and over but it's still pretty good. 

The best that I've found so far is Vollmar, I definitely second anything from Boredoms, Spacemen 3, especially the song "It's Alright", Sonic Youth's Experimental, Jetset, Trash, and No Star album, and most stuff from Beat Happening.


----------



## iamwhatiam

"Divine moments of truth" by Sphongle


----------



## blackwave

Steve Roach-
immersion : one
atmospheric conditions
time of the earth
dreamtime return
vine, bark & spore
inner zone
now, traveler
dessert inbetween
texture maps
spirit dome

....


Solar Fields-

Cosmic Oasis~


----------



## slimJack

this may sound a bit ooglish but radioheads 'ok computer' album is good while tripping. also marcys playground self titled album. also TOOL is uber good when u blast off in that spaceship


----------

